# BBS vs. OZ Racing



## trh (May 30, 2002)

Not so much the style, rather the build quality, pros and cons.
I don't have the $$$ for RCs, RGRs or CHs, rather the cheaper BBS wheels vs. OZ Racing Chrono Evos or Superleggeras.
The wheels I was quoted locally on, all in 18 x 8 are:
BBS RA
BBS VZ
BBS SX
OZ Racing Chrono Evolution
OZ Racing Superleggera (Silver)
Any experts wanna help me out?


----------



## reflexgti (Dec 19, 2000)

*Re: BBS vs. OZ Racing (trh)*

Given your choices of wheels, I would go with the OZs since they're lighter than the BBS wheels. The Superleggera is the lightest in your list and both brands are very high quality. BBS and OZ are OEM manufacturers for VW. The BBS RC is on the GTI 337 and the OZ Aristo is on the US 20th Anniversary model.


----------



## Diesel GLI (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: BBS vs. OZ Racing (trh)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for either... just depends on the "look" you want...


----------

